# Mail : augmenter la taille des caractères des messages reçus



## bernie14 (4 Janvier 2012)

je reçois souvent des courriels sous MAIL dont la lecture est rendue difficile par la taille minuscule des caractères.
est il possible de definir une taille minimun qui s'appliquerai automatiquement lors de l'ouverture du message.

comment faire Manuellement pour faciliter la lecture du message reçu et definir une taille de lettres plus grosses ?
 actuellment je selectionne le texte reçu et fais le choix d'une taille plus grosse puis confirme  "retour "sans succés pourquoi?
merci


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de ses paramétrages. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

bernie14 a dit:


> je reçois souvent des courriels sous MAIL dont la lecture est rendue difficile par la taille minuscule des caractères. est il possible de definir une taille minimun qui s'appliquerai automatiquement lors de l'ouverture du message.



pour cela, il faut passer par les préférences, couleurs et polices, c'est là que cela se règle.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,



bernie14 a dit:


> comment faire Manuellement pour faciliter la lecture du message reçu et definir une taille de lettres plus grosses ?


Ponctuellement et manuellement, tu agrandis la taille à coups de cmd +


----------



## bernie14 (4 Janvier 2012)

BIEN noté , je croyais pourtant avoir posté là où il faut...mea culpa ,"application" me semblait la bonne porte... Mauvais debut d'année  Excuse-moi 
pas facile de faire marcher droit et pourtant je m'y efforce...Cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------

merci à SLY54 et XONDOUSAN dont les reponses se complètent au delà de mes esperances ...

cordialement Bernie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------

merci à SLY54 et XONDOUSAN dont les reponses se complètent au delà de mes esperances ...

cordialement Bernie


----------

